# Schwimmende Skimmer



## kingman (23. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mal fragen ob diese skimmer was taugen?
http://www.heissner.com/index.php?p...id=42&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=91&lang=de

Der hat ja nur 2500l leistung und zbsp bei youtube sieht das schon schwach aus
Schaffen die auch kleinere Äpfel?
Mfg Philipp


----------



## Steinadler (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hallo Philipp,

also ich habe fast den gleichen von der Konkurrenzfirma (O**e), den SwimSkim CWS. Mein Teich fasst 8.000 Liter und ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. Allerdings schwimmen bei mir auch keine kleineren Äpfel im Teich herum. Inwieweit er die schafft kann ich Dir natürlich nicht sagen. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass, falls er die Äpfel einzieht, je nachdem wie viele es sind, Du oft leeren musst. Ich merke es nämlich bei mir auch. Sobald er eine meiner Kugeln oder Plastikenten einzieht, hat er meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr die volle Leistung.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## scholzi (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hi ihr Zwei
hab zwar diesen Skimmer auch noch nicht gehabt aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass er nur für 
grobe Sachen wie Blätter funktioniert.
Blütenstaub anderes Kleinszeug oder Algenflatsche(schönes Wort)  werden doch wieder im Wasser verteilt....


----------



## Suse (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Tach,
unser Nachbar hat dieses Teil auch und ärgert sich jeden Tag darüber.


----------



## kingman (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hi Susen
wieso ärgert er sich darüber?
Also jetzt bin ich eig überzeugt das der einfach zu schwach ist!
Dann bleibe ich bei einem Standskimmer mit 4500l Pumpe(könnten auch 5000l sein)
Werde mir diesen in e**** kaufen
Mfg


----------



## Kaje (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Ich habe derzeit auch den Swimmenden Skimmer von Oxxx und dies war mit mein größter Fehlkauf, da Reinigungsaufwand insbesondere der Filtermatte nervt und er ständig irgendwo hängenbleibt..
Werde bei dem Teichneubau einen fest installierten Skimmer verbauen, der ohne Korb ist und direkt den Dreck in den Filter leitet..


----------



## Piddel (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Moin zusammen,

bis vor 5 Minuten wollte ich so ein Teil ebxxx schiessen weil ich die letzten Tage durch das stürmische Wetter jede Menge Birkensch...... auf`m Teich habe. Und nun 

Grüße Peter


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Ich find den Oase super, allerdings muß man
Ihn *tunen*, dann reicht es alle 2 - 3 Tage den
Strumpf zu säubern oder zu tauschen.
Verteilt wird mit Strumpf im Teich nix mehr.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Kaje (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Den Schrott Oxxx Swim Skim 25 habe ich drezeit auch "noch" in Betrieb..Das Ding macht nur Arbeit..

Kommt drauf an, welche Erwartungen an einen Skimmer gestellt werden..... Ich werde mir nicht nochmal so ein schwimmenden Skimmer aufgrund der oben genannten Gründe zulegen..

nochwas.. einige Shops bzw. Händler preisen solche Schwimmskimmer auch als Eisfreihalter für den Wiinter an.... Dies mag bei sehr geringen -Temp. viell gerade noch funktionieren, aber dann ist meiner Erfahrung nach Schluß und das Ding friert zu.. - also nicht als Eisfreihalter verwenden, da es nichts bringt!


----------



## buddler (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

beim cws funzt das aber mit dem strumpf nicht.der geht nach ein paar minten nach oben,da er leer pumpt.
ansonsten bin ich eigendlich mit dem cws ganz zufrieden.der reinigt locker 60-70 m² und die integrierte luftpumpe bringt auch noch einiges an sauerstoff rein.
allerdings muss man ihn schon gut im teich fixieren ,sonst geht er spazieren.
ich bin ganz zufrieden mit ihm.und bei mir fällt ne menge rein in den teich.drei 15 meter hohe __ tannen und zwei kiefern sorgen für reichlich nachschub.


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Schön...so gehn die Meinungen auseinander 

@ Kaje: Wenn Du den Swim Skim so wie auf Deinen Bildern
vor dem Wasserfall positionierst kann das ja nix werden.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26946
Er wills eher ruhig, Wirbel macht er selber.

Bei mir hat er letzten Winter als Eisfreihalter gedient und
mit Erfolg. Nach Schneefall muß man halt die Löcher zum
Luftansaugen freihalten, sonst gehts natürlich nicht mehr.

Vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist das Teil echt ok,
man muß es halt wie gesagt etwas tunen und Ihn
im Teich richtig positionieren.

Hier ist der Thread dens dazu schon mal gab:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17830/?q=swimskim

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Steinadler (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hallo,

also ich muss buddler recht geben. Ich habe auch einen CWS. Nachdem ich ihn erst Freilauf gegeben hatte und er eigentlich immer am Rand (kommischerweise auch noch verkehrt herum ) war, habe ich ihn nun in der Teichmitte unter der Brücke einigermassen fixiert. Seitdem läuft die Sache richtig.

Das Saubermachen ist so eine Sache. Je nachdem, wieviel anfällt. Bei mir sind es hauptsächlich Algen. Da ist das saubermachen keine so tolle Sache wegen des Schwammes.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## teichibald (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Moin,

sind auch am überlegen uns so einen skimmer zuzulegen, was wir uns noch fragen ist, zieht der den Dreck an ? Also wenn man ihn auf der einen Seite des Teiches Fixiert, zieht er dann den Dreck aus der Mitte und der anderen Seite an ? wie als wenn man einen Teppich an sich herran zieht ? Oder reinigt der nur die direkte umgebung und muss dann immer umgesetzt werden ?

MfG

teichibald


----------



## Flash (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*



Steinadler schrieb:


> Hallo Philipp,
> Sobald er eine meiner Kugeln oder Plastikenten einzieht, hat er meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr die volle Leistung.
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Was hast du denn alles im Teich schwimmen ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Flash (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*



teichibald schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sind auch am überlegen uns so einen skimmer zuzulegen, was wir uns noch fragen ist, zieht der den Dreck an ? Also wenn man ihn auf der einen Seite des Teiches Fixiert, zieht er dann den Dreck aus der Mitte und der anderen Seite an ? wie als wenn man einen Teppich an sich herran zieht ? Oder reinigt der nur die direkte umgebung und muss dann immer umgesetzt werden ?
> 
> ...



Also .. selbst wenn ich meinen Skimmer mit 16m³/h laufen lass, würde der nie einen so großen Sog erzeugen, das ich bis auf die andere Seite meines Teiches sauge, ist aber auch von der Teichröße abhängig 
Wie weit der Einfluss des Skimmers reicht, kann man leicht erkennen, es bildet sich auf der Wasseroberfläche eine kleine welle, wenn man genau hinnsieht.
Ich verstärke die Wirkung des Skimmers mit den Teichbelüfter, der den Dreck von den unzugänglichen Bereichen zum Skimmer Treibt. Übrigens, sieht man bei den Belüftern am besten, das mit der Einflusswelle , da sie da mehr ausgeprägt ist.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## teichibald (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Also saugt er aber den Dreck an ? haben ja nur ne kleine Pfütze von ca. 8m². Die gängigen skimmer sind ja für bis zu 20m² geeignet. nur wenn man das teil umstellen müsste dann kann ich auch gleich den käscher nehmen, daher die frage.


----------



## Kaje (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Schön...so gehn die Meinungen auseinander
> 
> @ Kaje: Wenn Du den Swim Skim so wie auf Deinen Bildern
> vor dem Wasserfall positionierst kann das ja nix werden.
> ...



Der Wasserfall ist nur für dieses Foto eingeschaltet, ansonsten sogut wie immer aus..
Als Eisfreihalter kannst Du den Skimmer je nach Wohngebiet/Region usw..vergessen.. Hatte dies doch diesen Winter selbst erlebt, dass dieser ständig zufror und die Eisdecke (nicht Schneedecke) über den Skimmer jeden Tag entfernt werden musste.. 
Für kleine Teiche ok.. aber für Teiche je nach Gestaltung völlig ungeeignet..


----------



## drummer11 (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Ich habe auch den CWS-Skimmer,das mit dem eingefrieren,kann ich nur bestätigen,und außerdem pumpt man ja auch noch die kalte Luft in den Teich.
Im Sommer habe ich "Ihn" auch an die Leine gelegt,und so kann er nur einmal quer durch den Teich.Zur Saugleistung:akzeptabel,aber noch einmal würde ich ihn nicht kaufen.
Tschüß Ingolf


----------



## buddler (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

hi!
im winter war mein teich auch komplett dicht,sogar im skimmer war ne eisschicht.allerdings unterhalb der eisschicht lief immer noch wasser in den skimmer.
unterm eis konnte man sogar die bewegungen des wasserstrahls mit den luftblasen erkennen.
hier mal ein bild vom winter


----------



## buddler (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

und hier noch mal eins wie der skimmer im teich befestigt ist.
er ist an zwei ufern befestigt und vor dem skimmer liegt ein größerer stein.somit schwimmt das ding nicht mehr über den teich.
gruß jörg


----------



## Steinadler (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hallo,

@Thomas,
Auf dem Teich schwimmt nicht nur der Skimmer, sondern auch einige Plastikenten, silberne Kugeln und Leuchtkugeln. Ist halt so ne Spielerei. Allerdings habe ich die Kugeln und __ Enten ziemlich ans Ende verfrachtet, da sie vom Skimmer immer angezogen werden.

@all,
also ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Skimmer, wenn er an einem Ende ist, den Schmutz vom anderen Ende anzieht. Ich habe meinen deshalb in die Mitte des Teiches. Dadurch dass der Bachlauf auch läuft, gibt es doch ein kleine Strömung.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## zickenkind (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hallo @ all,

bei mir im Teich fährt auch ein Skimmer von O..e durchs Becken. Nach einigen Schwierigkeiten wie Andy schon geschrieben hat, habe ich meinen auch ein wenig modifiziert. Gut zu sehen an den Bildern. Nur habe ich bei mir den Korb entfernt und statt dessen ein Stück Japan-matte passend zurecht geschnitten und wie Ihr sehen könnt klappt es sehr gut, sogar Schwebealgen werden entfernt!!!! Ein kleines Problem gibt es allerdings noch, kommt der Skimmer mal blöde an die Pflanzinseln dann taucht er schon mal aus dem Wasser auf. Der Skimmer ist nur durch das überschüssige Kabel am Boden in seiner Bewegungsfreiheit begrenzt.....
Ich bin nach der Modifizierung sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.

       

PS: Die Bilder sind  aktuell von heute.


----------



## Steinadler (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hallo Michael,

ist Dein Skimmer da nicht etwas mühsam zu reinigen wenn Du keinen Korb mehr hast? Ich habe den CWS. Wenn ich den Korb herausnehme, sehe ich, dass auch einiges unter der Originalmatte im Korb liegt. Auch im Skimmer, nachdem der Korb entfernt ist, liegt manchmal einiges.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## zickenkind (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hallo Namensvetter,



> ...ist Dein Skimmer da nicht etwas mühsam zu reinigen wenn Du keinen Korb mehr hast?



nein, ich lass den Skimmer einfach leer laufen (auf den Teichrand stellen), alles Wasser raus und dann vorsichtig die Matte heraus holen, unterm Wasserstrahl reinigen und wieder einsetzen. Das ganze dauert ca. 4-5 Minuten und fertig. Große Blätter kann man ja vorher von Hand schon ab sammeln. Wie schon geschrieben die einfachste und schnellste Methode für das Teil, hatte das von Andy auch ausprobiert, war aber nicht ganz zufrieden. Aber jeder so wie er möchte.
Weiterer Vorteil der Matte ist auch, das sie nicht so empfindlich ist wie das Original und ist schon im dritten Jahr im Einsatz.


----------



## Kaje (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Ist doch eigentlich schon erbärmlich, wenn man einenn neuen gekauften skimmer ersteinmal optimieren muss, damit dieser auch Zweckmäßig ordentlich seinen Dienst verrichten kann.. Scheint aber bei diesem Hersteller Oxxx bei vielen seiner Proodukte keine seltenheit zu sein (sh. auch  Filteranlagen)...


----------



## Nori (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Ich habe bisher einen schwimmenden Skimmer mit einer separaten Pumpe (7500-er Laguna) betrieben. Das Teil hing irgendwie immer etwas schief im Wasser und war recht unzuverlässig.

Also hab ich mir auch so einen Schwimmskimmer mit eingebauter Pumpe (Pondskimm SK 30 ist meines Dafürhaltens baugleich dem Heissnerteil nur kostete er weniger als die Hälfte!) geholt.
Ich muss dazusagen, dass das Gerät nur von September bis Anfang Dezember in Betrieb ist. Der Skimmer arbeitet zuverlässig und ist auch schnell gereinigt - ich habe allerdings die Filtermatte herausgenommen (hat er etwas mehr Leistung) - bis jetzt verträgt er das problemlos!
Logisch erwischt er nicht jedes Blatt - aber die Schwimmpflanzen meiner Frau fängt er fast täglich ein - auch wenn ich die auf der gegenüberliegenden Teichseite wieder einsetze.

Gruß Nori
(übrigens: schaut mal auf die Größe der Ansaugöffnungen - die ist bei diesem Teil mind. doppelt so groß wie die "Ansaug-Löchlein" der Tetra-Oase (nicht CWS)-Gardena-Teile (sind sowieso alle baugleich)


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Wenn man nur ein bissl drüber nachdenkt, wird schnell klar:
Ein Skimmer soll SKIMMEN (= schwimmende Verunreinigungen ansaugen) und sonst gar nichts.
FILTERN soll der Filter - der muss dafür aber weder skimmen noch leuchten oder etwa Musik machen;
dafür ist der nicht konstuiert, dafür gibt´s eben andere Teile.

Dem Skimmer irgendwelche Filterfunktionen aufzubürden, ist genauso unsinnig;
diese Schmähkörberln, die da in manchen für den Privatbereich vertiebenen Skimmern drin sind,
kann man weit wegwerfen, für´s Erdbeerenpflücken oder als Pflanzkorb verwenden
(wobei mir ja immer noch nicht klar ist, wozu man überhaupt einen Pflanzkorb braucht),
denn in einem Skimmer soll nur eines sein: 
Ein moglichst großes Loch.
(Das verstopft sich dann nämlich nie!)

Der hässliche Heissner-Skimmer im zeitlosen Bohrinseldesign aus dem Link
ist nicht nur maßlos überteuert, sondern krankt auch noch daran,
dass sich an den drei völlig unnötigen Schwimmkörpern lange Halme verfangen,
die dann jeglichen weiteren daherkommenden Dreck akkumulieren
und einen zur fortwährenden Reinigung bzw. Wartung nötigen
(was man aber sowieso wegen dem blöden Filterkörberl tun muss).
Fazit: 
Das ist DER Skimmer für Reiche und Fleissige, 
die´s nicht stört, quasifunktionelles verkalktes Plastik im Teich schwimmen zu sehen.

Die mit Abstand bessere und billigere Alternative stellt der sog. Rohrschwimmskimmer dar:
Da schwimmen überhaupt keine Teile ÜBER der Wasseroberfläche,
weshalb auch nichts hängenbleiben kann und er monatelang wartungsfrei funktioniert.
Außerdem kostet er auch noch einen Bruchteil und wenn man in´s Ihbäh guckt, 
sogar noch weniger. (Ich hab nur 25 € bezahlt.)
Wichtig: 
Nicht den Querschnitt unter dem Skimmer reduzieren 
- mit voller Dicke in den Filter leiten!


----------



## Nori (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

@ Peter:
Ist genauso übertrieben für die Klientel wie ein Trommel-oder Vliesfilter für einen 5000 Liter Teich.
Wäre so eine Verrohrung oder sogar eine Kombi mit einem Bodenablauf vorhanden, würde sich bestimmt keiner nen Kopf wegen eines Schwimmskimmers machen, oder?
Ich finde so ein Teil ist besser als gar nichts und wenn er am Tag nur 20 Blätter aufsammelt, dann hat er sich schon 20 mal bezahlt gemacht.
Übrigens: Die Filtermatte in den Teilen soll nicht den Teich filtern, sondern die Pumpe schützen!

Gruß Nori (der das "Pflanzkörberl" alle 2 Tage mal ausräumt - Aufwand weniger als 1 Minute)


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hi Nori!
Wo ist denn das übertrieben, 
wenn ich statt dem überkandidelten, quasifunktionalen und überteuerten Skimmer
einen optisch dezenten, perfekt funktionierenden um 20 % der Kosten empfehle?
Wem der zu leistungsstark ist, nimmt den dann eben eine Stufe kleiner 
(hab ich zwar schon gesehen, hat mich jedoch nie interessiert, 
ich suche eher einen größeren; bitte selber gockeln!) 
und der wird wohl kaum teurer sein!

Wäre so eine Verrohrung oder sogar eine Kombi mit einem Bodenablauf vorhanden, 
würde das einen Skimmer nie ersetzen, 
denn schwimmende Partikel skimmt eben nur ein Skimmer 
und ausschließlich dazu ist der da.

Für nur 20 Blätter am Tag macht sich so ein Skimmer überhaupt nicht bezahlt
(Wenn man die dann auch noch täglich rausnehmen muss, tut das ein Kescher auch 
und selbst wenn die untergehen, ist das relativ egal.);
der soll einfach alles, was da reinfällt und schwimmt (Laub, Blütenblätter, -staub, Halme, ...)
wegräumen und in den Filter schlürfen, OHNE schon mit 25 Blätter verstopft zu sein:
Meiner räumt bis zu eine Schiebetruhe Laub täglich weg, 
ohne einen Handgriff zu erfordern!

Übrigens: Die heikle Pumpe muss ins reine Wasser NACH dem Filter 
ODER ordentlich robust sein: 
Durch MEINE fährt eine 8 cm Tomate unzermatscht durch!


----------



## Nori (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

@ Peter:
.... einfach mal akzeptieren, dass nicht alle Leute an ihrer Folie rumschnipseln wollen für die Verrohrung - und einfach mal akzeptieren, dass nicht alle Leute so ein Teil haben können oder auch wollen.
Der Eine ist top mit seinem Mercedes zufrieden - dem Anderen bereitet schon der Stern nen Brechreiz.
Also jeder nach seinem Geschmack und vor allem Bedürfnissen - viele Suchen halt nach einer Alternative. 
Mir und bestimmt vielen anderen ist es einfach zu umständlich und mit zu hohem Aufwand verbunden die Filteranlage auf Schwerkraft umzustellen - also stellt sich die Frage nach so einem Skimmer gar nicht.

Gruß Nori (der trotzdem lieber alle 2 Tage den Skimmer entleert als täglich zu Keschern!)

Übrigens: Mein Pondskimm hat beim Fachhändler genau 49,00 Euro gekostet - dann dürften deine 20% bei 9,80 Euro liegen - hast nen guten Deal gemacht - und Rohre und Flansche und sonstigen Krams gabs dann auch als Gratis-Beigabe???


----------



## Stoer (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hallo schwarzer Peter,
hallo Forum-Mitglieder,

bin neu in diesem Forum.

Auch ich suche schon lange einen vernünftigen Skimmer und war mit dem SwimSkim sehr unzufrieden.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Da ich den Standskimmer nicht ständig betreiben will, würde ich diesen gern über eine seperate Pumpe laufen lassen.
Kann ich die Skimmerpumpe dann an die Filterpumpe anschließen und nur bei Bedarf betreiben ?

Gruß
Stoer


----------



## Nori (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

@ Stoer:
Den "SwimSkim" gibt es nur von Oase - also bitte nicht verallgemeinern.

Zu deiner Frage: (Ich nehm mal an du hast auch keine Verrohrung für eben angesprochene Variante) 
 Wieso willst du die Skimmerpumpe an der Filterpumpe anschließen?
Wenn du 2 Pumpen betreibst sollte halt die Skimmerpumpe einen Zugang zum Filter bekommen - oder die betreibst mit deiner Filterpumpe (wenn sie leistungsfähig genug ist) beide Sachen.
Dazu musst du das Filtergehäuse entfernen, den Ansauganschluss mittels eines Y-Verteilers mit Absperrhähnen aufteilen (bei vielen Pumpen ist ein Gewinde an der Ansaugöffnung vorhanden) - so kannst du beide Seiten regeln - ein Schlauch dann zum Skimmer, an den anderen einen Grobvorfilter (oder auch Unterwasserfilters) anschliessen.
Wie gesagt muss das schon ne leistungsfähige Pumpe sein... 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Stoer (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hallo Nori,

das es den SwimSim nur von Oase gibt, kann ich Deinen  Vorwurf der Verallgemeinerung nicht nachvollziehen !
Da aber meines Wissens nach, alle Schwimmskimmer nach dem selben Prinzip arbeiten, denke ich das diese alle nicht viel taugen. Wenn Du einen guten kennst, dann her damit !

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, will ich den *Standskimmer* nicht ständig betreiben und deshalb diesen mit einer Fernbedinung bei Bedarf zu schalten.
Wenn die Pumpe des Standskimmers im Einsatz ist soll diese das Wasser über die Filterpumpe Auamax 16000 zum Filter Screenmatic 18 Pumpen.

*Kann ich dazu die Skimmerpumpe mit dem zweiten Anschluss der Filterpumpe 16000 verbinden ?*

Gruss
Stoer


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hi Stoer!
Selbstverständlich kannst du den Skimmer über eine eigene Pumpe zusätzlich betreiben,,
aber warum willst du den Skimmer eigentlich nicht dauernd laufen lassen?
Es ist prinzipiell möglich, das mit einer Pumpe und Absperrhähnen einzustellen 
(ja, es pumpt), aber es ist sehr sehr unökonomisch, 
da die meist ohnehin strömungsungünstigen Verhältnisse dadurch drastisch verschlechtert werden
und die Liter / Watt gnadenlos sinken, was nichts anderes bedeutet,
als dass man Stromkosten und Anschaffungskosten für die Pumpe zum Fenster hinauswirft:
RICHTIG gemacht liefert dann nämlich eine kleinere, billigere und sparsamere Pume 
den gelichen Volumenstrom.

Die Frage nach einem Skimmer stellt sich JEDEM, 
der es leid ist, dass der Teich trotz klarem Wasser dreckig aussieht,
weil da nacheinander verschiedenste pflanzliche Reste drauf rumschwimmen
(Kirschblütenzeit, Marillenblütenzeit, Pappelblütenzeit, Rasenschittschnipsel, Herbstlaub, ...),
aber wenn, dann sollte es ein dezenter, gut funktionierender und günstiger sein.
Die Filteranlage muss dazu nicht unbedingt auf Schwerkraft umgestellen.
Also ich hab an meiner Folie für die Verrohrung nicht herumgeschnippelt
wer das will (wofür es gute Gründe und gute Durchführungen gibt), soll´s tun.

Der billige Rohrskimmer ist eben in jeder Beziehung besser als der Raumschiff-Entenprise-Heissner-Skimmer.
(Sozusagen ein billiger Mercedes im Vergleich zum teureren Wartburg.
Wer natürlich UNBEDINGT einen teuren Zweitakter fahren will und keinen billigen Mercedes,
der soll das tun und täglich den verstopften, überteuerten Heissner-Skimmer reinigen;
ich will das nicht und ich keschere auch nicht, denn genau dafür hab ich ja den Rohrskimmer!)
Also jeder nach seinem Geschmack und vor allem Bedürfnissen 
- wer nach einer Alternative zu etwas Gutem und Günstigen sucht,
wird sicher etwas Schlechteres und Teureres finden. 

Gruß Peter (der lieber in der Hängematte liegt, als schlurzige Skimmer zu reinigen!)

Übrigens: 
Der Skimmer aus Kingman´s Link kostet dort € 119,- , 
mein Rohrskimmer hat € 25 gekostet (der kleinere wird sicher billiger sein),
was ziemlich genau 21% der Kosten des Heissner-Skimmers sind. 
Hab nen guten Deal gemacht, aber den jeder andere auch machen 
 - und Rohre und Flansche und sonstigen Krams braucht man bei JEDEM Skimmer.


----------



## Stoer (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

aber warum willst du den Skimmer eigentlich nicht dauernd laufen lassen?

Hallo schwarzer Peter,

ich will den Standskimmer primär abschalten, wenn ich Urlaub habe, damit dieser bei niedrigen Wasserstand nicht nur Luft pumpt, oder sehe ich da was falsch ?

Gruss Stoer


----------



## Nori (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

@ Stoer:
Wenn du die 16.000-er mit der zweiten Ansaug-Option schon hast, dann verbinde diesen Anschluss einfach mal über einen Absperrhahn in der Zuleitung zum Skimmer - die sollte das schaffen.
Wenn du partout eine zweite Pumpe betreiben willst (mit FB oder warum nicht über Zeitschaltuhr?) dann kannst du die Pumpe dort auch anschließen - meiner Meinung nach wäre es aber besser eine eigenen Anschluß am Filter zu erstellen (auch wegen der Schlauchquerschnitte - verschraubbare Anschlüsse für Filtergehäuse gibts in allen Größen bis 2" Schlauchquerschnitt.)
Wenn du einen Standskimmer wie das Teil von Oase im Auge hast - der gleicht auch Wasserstandunterschiede aus.

Ich habe den kleinen Oase-Schwimmskimmer (gibt ja noch den größeren CWS) auch weiter Oben als nicht so leistungsfähig eingestuft - da ist der Pondskim30 und auch das Heissner-Teil (sind baugleich) besser, da die Ansaugöffnung größer ist und deshalb ein so frühes Versacken wie bei den baugleichen Teilen von Oase, Gardena und Tetra nicht zutrifft!

@ Peter:
Der Rohrskimmer deines Vorschlags arbeitet doch primär in Schwerkraft, oder?
Wenn du nicht durch die Folie gehst, dann liegt dein Rohr am Teichrand (was ich mir bei einem 110-er Rohr nicht gerade als "schön" vorstellen kann. Du musst dann auch eine Art Pumpen bzw. Absetzkammer an Land ausheben in der du dann deine Pumpe einbaust. Hier erfolgt erneut eine Verrohrung (glaube kaum dass du da mit Schläuchen arbeitest, oder?) zum Filter etc. .
Man muss halt die Anforderungen betrachten - bei deinem Teich denkst du natürlich wie Leute vom Wasserwirtschaftsamt - wir "Normalos" sind schon mit 2"- Schläuchen auf der sicheren Seite.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Stoer (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*



> @ Stoer:
> - meiner Meinung nach wäre es aber besser eine eigenen Anschluß am Filter zu erstellen (auch wegen der Schlauchquerschnitte - verschraubbare Anschlüsse für Filtergehäuse gibts in allen Größen bis 2" Schlauchquerschnitt.)
> Wenn du einen Standskimmer wie das Teil von Oase im Auge hast - der gleicht auch Wasserstandunterschiede aus.




Hallo Nori,

ich habe da ein Versändnisproblem.
Kannst Du mir das noch einmal erklären, oder besser noch aufzeichnen.

Dein Vorschlag mit dem Absperrhahn ist auch gut, aber dieser würde unten am Standskimmer sitzen und zum öffnen oder schliessen musste ich diesen immer rausheben.



> ][Pondskim30 und auch das Heissner-Teil (sind baugleich) besser, da die Ansaugöffnung größer ist und deshalb ein so frühes Versacken wie bei den baugleichen Teilen von Oase, Gardena und Tetra nicht zutrifft!


Ich hatte beim dem SwimSkim immer das Problem, dass die blaue Filtermatte in kürzester Zeit zu war. Dann habe ich diese entfernt und dann setzten sich Pflanzenteile oder Fischfutter im innersten der Skimmerpumpe fest.

Gruss
Peter


----------



## Nori (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hallo Peter,
du kannst den Hahn ja so in Nähe des Teichrandes positionieren, dass er für dich ereichbar bleibt.(würde nat. wieder etwas zusätzliche Schlauchlänge mit sich bringen)
Aber ich denke du verstehst mich nicht richtig.
Der Hahn soll nur zur einmaligen Anpassung benutzt werden - dann läuft dein Skimmer immer solange die Filterpumpe in Betrieb ist. 

Der 2-te Anschluss am Filtergehäuse ist nur anzuraten, wenn du auch eine separate Skimmerpumpe verwendest. Natürlich muss dein Filter auch die zusätzliche Wassermenge wieder abführen können - da kann dann auch ein zusätzlicher Abgang am Filtergehäuse nötig sein ( einfach ausprobieren ob der Filter überläuft)
Ich denke deine Pumpe verfügt über einen 1,5 " Abgang (kenn mich mit den Oase-Pumpen nicht so aus - übersteigen meine finanzielle Leidensfähigkeit).
Jetzt drückst du quasi noch die Förderleistung der sep. Skimmerpumpe auch noch durch diesen Querschnitt (und nat. durch die Filterpumpe selbst) - da hast du schon Verluste vom Durchsatz her gesehen.
Ich betreibe z.b. meine 7500-er Filterpumpe mit 2" Schlauch durch einen UVC mit 2" Anschlüssen - da hast du wenig Verluste.  

Zum SwimSkim: 
Deshalb hab ich auch die Matte entfernt - und damit hat halt der Pondskim 30 bei mir kein Problem. Entweder hat die Pumpe mehr Schmackes oder es legt an bereits erwähnter Größe der Ansaugöffnung.

Gruß Nori


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*



Nori schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich auch die Matte entfernt - und damit hat halt der Pondskim 30 bei mir kein Problem. Entweder hat die Pumpe mehr Schmackes oder es legt an bereits erwähnter Größe der Ansaugöffnung.


AAABER geh?
Ist das späte Einsicht?
Baust du den teuren, aber schlecht funktionierenden Skimmer um,
bis er fast so gut funktioniert wie ein billiger Rohrskimmer,
der von vornherein nie verlegt, weil er 100 mm Durchgang hat?

So ein Skimmer arbeitet IMMER mit Schwerkraft, 
 d.h. er lässt die oberste dünne Wasserschicht mit allem, was drauf schwimmt,
über die Skimmerkante pritscheln, deren Niveau über Schwimmer stabilisiert wird.
Sollten diese Schwimmer ÜBER den Wasserspiegel ragen,
wie bei vielen spacigen Designer-Skimmern,
bleibt dort der Dreck unansehnlich hängen,
weshalb der beim Rohrskimmer UNTER Wasser liegt.
Das ändert aber am Funktionsprinzip mit Pumpe und Schlauch oder Rohr nichts.


----------



## Nori (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

@ Schwarzer Peter: 
....das hab ich doch bereits in meinem ersten Beitrag geschrieben - nur hab ich keinerlei Modifikationen getätigt - ich hab das Teil einfach weggelassen.

Ich versteh blos nicht was du andauernd mit deinem Rohrskimmer willst - ist für viele nicht das Thema (und auch der Thread heisst " Schwimmende Skimmer"  und nicht "welcher Skimmer ist der Beste"!) 

Ist aber scheinbar überalll so - da fragt man welche Reifen auf einen Kleinwagen passen und irgendeiner erzählt was von seinen 20 Zöllern auf dem 7-er BMW.
Meine Meinung - Themaverfehlung!

Gruß Nori


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Also Kingman fragte definitiv,_ "ob diese Skimmer was taugen"_
und dazu habe ich nachvollziehbare Fakten geliefert, 
die unabhängig davon auch andere bestätigt haben; z.B.:





Kaje schrieb:


> Den Schrott Oxxx Swim Skim 25 habe ich drezeit auch "noch" in Betrieb..Das Ding macht nur Arbeit..
> 
> Kommt drauf an, welche Erwartungen an einen Skimmer gestellt werden..... Ich werde mir nicht nochmal so ein schwimmenden Skimmer aufgrund der oben genannten Gründe zulegen..
> 
> nochwas.. einige Shops bzw. Händler preisen solche Schwimmskimmer auch als Eisfreihalter für den Wiinter an.... Dies mag bei sehr geringen -Temp. viell gerade noch funktionieren, aber dann ist meiner Erfahrung nach Schluß und das Ding friert zu.. - also nicht als Eisfreihalter verwenden, da es nichts bringt!


Dass du der Fehlkonstruktion auf die Sprünge hilfst,
indem du teure Teile (die du vorher bezahlt hast) weglässt,
macht das noch immer nicht zu einer guten Kaufentscheidung,
sondern zeigt nur, dass du 
a) mit dem Skimmer in der gekauften Form nicht zufrieden warst und
b) dich zuwenig mit alternativen Lösungen beschäftigt hast:


Nori schrieb:


> Ich versteh blos nicht was du andauernd mit deinem Rohrskimmer willst - ist für viele nicht das Thema (und auch der Thread heisst " Schwimmende Skimmer"  und nicht "welcher Skimmer ist der Beste"!)


Der Rohrskimmer (zumindest dessen oberer Teil) schwimmt nicht weniger als beim Oase-Heissner-usw.-Skimmer,
nur eben ganz knapp UNTER dem Wasserspiegel
und wenn du mir jetzt schlüssig erklären kannst, was denn die anderen Skimmer BESSER können,
um den höheren Preis, die mangelnde Funktion, die hässliche Konstruktion und die nötige laufende Wartung zu rechtfertigen,
werde ich auch nicht weiter drauf herumreiten.
Sonst bleibt der Rohrskimmer einfach die bessere Wahl;
in ALLEN Belangen.


----------



## Nori (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

@ Schwarzer Peter:
Kingman fragte nach dem Heissner Skimmer und DU zitierst eine Antwort/Urteil über das Oase-Teil!

Ich habe keinen teuren Teile auf die Sprünge geholfen - ich hab von einem Schwimmskimmer, der meiner Meinung nach  besser ist als das Oase-Pendant, nur was weggelassen.

Ich habe vorher einen normalen Schwimmskimmer mit separater Pumpe benutzt - der war schlechter als der von mir angesprochenen Pondskim 30.(meine Erfahrung - nicht "Hören-Sagen")

Irgendwie denke ich hast du die Funktion des Schwimmskimmers nicht verstanden - sehen kannst du nur die Schwimmkörper - aber ansaugen tut er über den unter der Wasseroberfläche liegenden Auffangkorb (= Planzenkörberl)

Und ob ein Schwimmskimmer hässlicher ist als ein Plastikrohr - darüber gehen die Geschmäcker auseinander - wenigstens hast du den Entwicklern der Schwimmskimmer schon mal etwas "Stylisches" zugestanden - die "Enterprise" schaut doch geil aus!

Gruß Nori


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Dass ich die Funktion des Schwimmskimmers nicht verstanden habe, musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.
Als Techniker mit jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung sind mir schon viele solche Konstruktionen untergekommen,
die sich als alle Probleme lösende eierlegende Wollmilchsau präsentieren,
ihre dürftige Funktion durch spaciges Design im bunten Glanzdruckkarton kompensieren
und damit dem unkritischen Konsumenten ohne Marktüberblick das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.

Also Kingman fragte definitiv, _"ob diese Skimmer was taugen",
was ich (und nicht nur ich) als Frage nach den komischen 3-Schwimmer-Skimmern verstanden habe.
Sowohl der Heissner, der Oase SwimSkim als auch der Pondskim sind doch im Wesentlichen gleich:
n einem gewaltigen Plastiktrumm integrierte Zwitterwesen
aus schlecht funktionierendem Skimmer, 
Filter mit zu geringem Volumen
und schwachbrüstiger Pumpe
mit der Zielgruppe "kann-keine-Rohre-zusammenstecken-und zahle-deswegen-gern-mehr".
Insofern muss ich meine Kosten-Prozentrechnung natürlich korrigieren:
Der Rohrskimmer ist ausschließlich ein Skimmer und sonst gar nichts,
aber dafür mit der vielfachen Leistung der Raumschiff-Entenprise-Skimmer.
Er kann sehr einfach mit einer Mammutpumpe betrieben werden,
die jeder samt der Verrohrung aus leicht Baumarkt-Abflussrohren und einer billigen Membranpumpe zusammenstecken kann.

Und ob ein Schwimmskimmer hässlicher ist als ein Plastikrohr mit dem halben Durchmesser
(man sieht von oben nur einen 5 mm unterm Wasserspiegel schwimmenden schwarzen Ring mit 16 cm,
statt den sperrigen 3 Schwimmern mit ca. 30 cm, an denen der Dreck hängenbleibt)
- darüber gehen zweifellos die Geschmäcker auseinander,
aber wer unbedingt Wert darauf legt,
geil-stylisches Kunststoff-Kinderspielzeug im Teich tümpeln zu sehen
kann das ja auch auch NEBEN einem ordentlichen Skimmer reinschmeissen!_


----------



## Nori (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Und es geht munter weiter mit Verallgemeinerungen (die wahrscheinlich auf Grund der Jahrelangen Erfahrung gereift sind...- dafür gibts auch einige andere Begriffe wie Vorurteile, Voreingenommen oder wie wir in Bayern sagen "vernagelt").

Da wird Leuten unterstelllt sie könnten keine Rohre zusammenstecken - Sachen wären in schmucken Verpackungen (der Pondskim hat ne neutrale weisse Schachtel weiter gar nichts) - was der Begriff "Filter" dabei soll hat sich mir ebenso noch nicht erschlosssen!

Also der allseeligmachende Skimmer ist ein Plastikrohr, vom erfahrenen Handwerker zusammengesteckt - dann noch ne Mammut-Pumpe  am besten Marke Macgyver - dann noch ne Pipeline zum Filter - solche Verschandelungen spare ich meinem Garten und auch meinem Teich - soll lieber der ach so "spacige" Skimmer seine Runden drehen und nichts bewirken.

Gruß Nori


----------



## derschwarzepeter (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*



Nori schrieb:


> ...solche Verschandelungen spare ich meinem Garten und auch meinem Teich - soll lieber der ach so "spacige" Skimmer seine Runden drehen und nichts bewirken.


... und das um € 149,-
Jeder wie er will.

Achja ... ein Bild der Verschandelung durch den allerdings hochwirksamen und seit Monaten unberührten Rohrskimmer
wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten (zum Größenvergleich habe ich eine CD dazugelegt):


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Wer kommt hier eigentlich auf die Schwachsinnige Idee Schwimmkimmer und Rohrskimmer zu vergleichen ???  

In einem fertigen Teich kann man nicht mal eben so einen Rohrskimmer installieren. Natürlich sind Rohrskimmer die bessere Alternative, da sehr Wartungsarm. Schwimmskimmer kann man dafür einfach in den Teich schmeißen und fertig und sich dann alle paar Tage ärgern wenn man sie reinigen muss. Aber sie tun mehr oder weniger ihre Arbeit 

Und nun bitte wieder zum Thema



> Hallo,
> Ich wollte mal fragen ob diese skimmer was taugen?
> http://www.heissner.com/index.php?pa...mid=91&lang=de


----------



## Elfriede (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hallo Peter,

Lasse es endlich gut sein, Du hilfst niemandem damit. 

Nicht, dass ich hier unbedingt eine Lanze für den kleinen SwimSkim 25 oder irgend ein anderes, baugleiches Gerät brechen möchte, wozu ich auch gar keinen Grund habe, denn mein SwimSkim  gab schon nach kurzer Zeit seinen Geist auf. Trotzdem, Deine Schlechtmacherei nervt mich einfach, allein schon durch Deine teils untergriffigen, unsachlichen Vergleiche in Deinen Wortschöpfungen, denen in meinen Augen auch die vielleicht angestrebte kabarettische Qualität fehlt um Spaß daran zu haben.

Die User hier im Forum sind keine unkritischen Konsumenten ohne Marktüberblick, die sich arglos das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen lassen, deshalb suchen sie auch hier in diesem Forum nach fundierten, sachlichen Erfahrungen zu einem bestimmten Gerät, das sie vielleicht kaufen möchten.  Wem soll es also nützen, wenn Du das besagte  Gerät als  gewaltiges Plastiktrumm mit integrierten Zwitterwesen und als geil- stylistisches  Kunststoff-Kinderspielzeug bezeichnest? Wo bleibt denn der sachliche Erfahrungswert, der den User einzig und allein interessiert?

Peter, es ist nun einmal so: Wer austeilt ( wobei Du nicht zimperlich bist), muss auch einstecken können.

Mit Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Christine (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Liebe Elfriede,

tolltoll


----------



## Nori (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> ... und das um € 149,-
> Jeder wie er will.
> 
> :



Hallo 49,00 nicht 149,00 selbst der Heissner kostet im Apotheken-Tarif lediglich 119,00 Euro.
Auch mal lesen was andere schreiben.....

Gruß Nori.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Am Einstecken soll´s nicht liegen, aber wer austeilen will, muss lesen:

Dass die propagierten Schwimmskimmer (Gibt´s eigentlich irgendwelche Skimmer, wo NICHTS schwimmt?)
Zwitterwesen zwischen Skimmer, Filter, Pumpe (und Verrohrung) sind, wird wohl niemand bestreiten;
über deren dürftigen Nutzen haben IN DIESEM thread auch schon andere (Suse, Kaje, Buddler, Elfriede, ...) geschrieben.
Was bei geringerer Leistungsfähigkeit den doppelten Durchmesser hat, trotzdem es für KLEINE Teiche gedacht ist,
kann mit Fug und Recht ein gewaltiges Plastiktrumm genannt werden,
welches nur Nori geil und stylisch fand und nicht ich (bitte nachlesen!),
und wenn sich der erinnern könnte, welchen Skimmer er WIRKLICH gekauft hat 
(einen Pondskim 30 um € 49,- kennt Google nicht (vielleicht ist der ja wegen Erfolges ausgelaufen), 
sehr wohl aber z.B. einen Pondskim Aktive um den Preis, den ich genannt habe)
bzw. wie ich nachvollziehbare Fakten, wie Fotos oder zumindest Links zum Superskimmer geliefert hätte,
der durch Weglassen des vorgesehenen Körberls doch so irgendwie seine Widmung erfüllt,
würde das den Vergleich hinsichtlich Nutzen und Preis erleichtern.
Hat er aber nicht.

Ich will sicher nichts schlechter machen, als es ist,
aber Kingman fragte wortwörtlich, "ob diese Skimmer was taugen",
worauf ich (und auch andere mit praktischer Erfahrung mit diesen Dingern) ihm geschrieben haben : 
Taugt nicht. 
Nicht um das Geld. 
Ich hab halt nach mehrjährigen Versuchen im fertigen Teich einen Rohrkimmer (Foto) installiert,
was sich als einzige brauchbare Variante erwiesen hat.
Eben Erfahrung.


----------



## Nori (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Also gekauft hab ich dieses Teil:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Pond-Skimmer-SK-...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item3a60c89c41

Ich hab es allerdings von einem anderen Anbieter für 49,- Euro bekommen (war damals ein Einführungspreis)!

Obig angeführtes Teil Pondskim Aktive ist baugleich - wobei sich natürlich der renomierte Hersteller FIAP (können die sich eigentlich leisten was sooo Schlechtes im Sortiment zu haben?) den Namen mitbezahlen lässt!
...und wenn du schon so gern "gockelst", schau mal hier
http://www.teichbau-profi.de/198/fiap.html


Übrigens war doch Buddler mit seinem Oase CWS recht zufrieden, oder?

... und zum Thema "Plastikmonster" - da würde ich doch eher sowas bezeichnen:  http://www.kois.de/de/Skimmer/OASE-SwimSkim-CWS1 

Gruß Nori


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Mit 45 Watt ist das zwar bissl unökonomisch 
(meiner macht mit der 3-fachen Leistung erfolgreich die 8-fache Fläche sauber),
aber um 45,- passt das als Bastelbasis für fleissige Leute mit sehr kleinen Teichen: 
_Er hält die Wasseroberfläche bis zu einer Teichoberfläche von 25m² sauber._=> Herstellerangabe in Ebay;
beim "baugleichen" FIAP Pondskim active mit 40% höherer Pumpenleistung 
gibt´s dazu interessanterweise KEINE Angaben.

Der Teichbauprofi (von Noris Link) hat übrigends beide Typen NICHT im Programm,
dafür aber einen sehr guten Artikel über Rohrskimmer (zufällig genau meinen im Bild).
Auszugsweise steht da: 
_Gerade bei professionellen Teichen, Schaubecken und Zuchtanlagen sind Rohrskimmer oft im Einsatz. 
Rohrskimmer sind aufgrund ihres einfachen Aufbaus auch deutlich Preiswerter als andere Skimmer-Bauformen.
...eignen sich hervorragend  für Schwerkraftsysteme, können aber auch gepumpt eingesetzt werden.  
Und wie so oft funktionieren einfache Dinge einfach gut._

Genau so ist es meiner Erfahrung nach
- jeder muss eben selbst entscheiden, was in seinem Anwendungsfall wichtiger ist:

Skimmer-Filter-Pumpen-Zwitter für den Kleinst-Teich, die man zwar nur hineinschmeissen muss,
die aber groß, verbesserungsbedürftig und wartungsaufwändig sind, 
Netzspannung in den Teich bringen (auch wenn´s kein Schwimmteich ist, greift oder steigt man da manchmal rein!)
und von der hier doch einige aufgrund negativer Erfahrungen abraten 
ODER
die einfache, leistungsfähige, wartungslose und billige Konstruktion aus dem professionellen Bereich, 
die sicher ein wenig Rohrzusammenstecken erfordert.

Ich denke, das beantwortet doch die Frage des thread-erstellers, oder?


P.S.: Der Swimskim CWS, mit dem Buddler doch nicht unzufrieden war (sorry!),
kostet übrigens € 219,- ... schön heftig für so eine Spielerei!


----------



## Nori (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Der Teichbauprofi (von Noris Link) hat übrigends beide Typen NICHT im Programm,
> dafür aber einen sehr guten Artikel über Rohrskimmer (zufällig genau meinen im Bild).
> 
> P.S.: Der Swimskim CWS, mit dem Buddler doch nicht unzufrieden war (sorry!),
> kostet übrigens € 219,- ... schön heftig für so eine Spielerei!



Mal wieder schlecht recherchiert:
http://www.fiap.de/pdf/Garten10.pdf  auf Seite 72 - gleich unter dem geliebten Rohr-Teil.

Außerdem stand auch der Preis bei der Fragestellung nicht im Vordergrund (wegen des CWS-Preises), sondern ob man mit einem Schwimmskimmer zurechtkommen kann.

Für Interessierte an den Schwimmskimmern:

Man sieht bei den Heissner/Fiap/Pond-Skim - Versionen, dass das leidige Klappenproblem, mit dem die Oase/Tetra/Gardena-Leute zu kämpfen haben gar nicht auftreten kann - es erfolgt nicht nur eine Ansaugung über den Bereich der Klappe sondern rund um den Auffangkorb!


Gruß Nori


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Na das ändert die Sachlage natürlich gewaltig!

(Die Suchfunktion vom Teichbauprofi hat den im FIAP-Katalog jedoch NICHT gefunden;
vielleicht hat er den wegen zu toller Wirkung nicht in sein Lieferprogramm aufgenommen?)


----------



## Nikolai (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

ich selbst betreibe keinen Skimmer und sehe auch keine Notwendigkeit für mich darin. Mich wundert nur, daß hier Schwimmskimmer mit fest verrohrten und fixierten Skimmern verglichen werden.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß ein fixierter Skimmer, entgegen der Windrichtung, eine Oberflächenströmung erzeugt, die 30qm und mehr säubert. Oder liege ich da falsch.
Ein Schwimmskimmer hat sicher den Vorteil, daß er entsprechend der Windrichtung an der zu reinigenden Stelle plaziert werden kann. Am besten wäre, wenn man die Stromzuführung entsprechend gestaltet, daß er mit dem Wind genau dort hin befördert wird. 
Zur Stromversorgung könnte ich mir ein Solarpanel auf dem Skimmer gut vorstellen. Eine sparsame Mammutpumpe könnte damit sicher angetrieben werden.
Das wäre mal eine Rechercheaufgabe für unsere Googlefreunde.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hallo Nikolai,
da hast du schon recht: 
KEIN Skimmer sorgt für zig Quadratmeter saubere Teichoberfläche,
wenn er ungünstig in Windrichtung montiert ist (d.h. im Westen bei Westwind);
den situiert man richtigerweise entgegen der Hauptwindrichtung, also im (Süd-)Osten.

Die Überlegung, dass ein nicht fixierter Skimmer (womit der Rohrskimmer ausscheidet) mit dem Wind mitsegelt
und deshalb bei wechselnden Windverhältnissen immer automatisch die richtige Position einnimmt,
klingt sehr verführerisch, aber was da das nachgeschleppte Kabel macht?
Spricht natürlich für die angedachte Solarversion (KEIN Kabel),
aber die zitierten Schwimm-Filter-Motor-Skimmer haben eine Leistung von 45 W,
was ein mächtiges Paneel erforderlich machert.
Auch wenn man da eine sparsamere Luftpumpe zum Antrieb eines Mammutes einbaut,
muss der Kollektor immer noch relativ groß sein, weil der ja nur waagrecht und damit ungünstig liegen kann: 
Sonst liegert der Schwerpunkt zu hoch bzw. tät´s keiner zur Sonne drehen.

Ein weiteres Problem sehe ich in der Entleerung des Körberls: 
Wenn der Solar-Schwimm-Filter-Skimmer nicht grad im Greifentfernung vom Ufer tümpelt,
muss das Schlauchboot aus dem Keller oder er verstopft hoffnungslos.

Ich selbst habe ursprünglich auch keinen Skimmer betrieben, sondern plante (hoffte), 
dass der Westwind die schwimmenden Partikel in die ostseitig gelegene, flache und verkrautete Bucht treibt
- tat der aber leider nur selten: 
Es bildeten sich meistens in irgendeiner Ecke die aus der Natur bekannten "Wolkenstores" -  grauslich.
In einem natürlichen Gewässer hüpft man ja auch nicht genau da rein, wo die Schlurze treibt,
sondern ein paar zig Meter weiter, wo die Wasseroberfläche schön sauber ist,
weil alles weggeblasen ist.
Ist dieser momentane Schlurzwinkel des Gartenteich direkt vor der Terrasse oder dort, wo man gern reingehen würde,
ist die Freude mindestens so getrübt wie die Wasseroberfläche.
Die hat aber doch einen wesentlichen Anteil am Erscheinungsbild des Teiches:
Da kann das Wasser drunter so sauber sein, wie es will, wenn auf der Oberfläche "Dreckflankerl" treiben, 
schaut der Teich dreckig aus.

Drum hab ich mir einen Schwimm-Filter-Motor-Skimmer besorgt (weiss nimmer, welchen, den größten, den es gab halt)
und das Ergebnis war derartig erbärmlich, dass ich froh war, dass der Händler den wieder zurückgenommen hat.
Nach 2 Jahren Versuchen mit wirklich ungeeigneter Handelsware und Basteln
habe ich bei meinem Kollegen den Rohrskimmer in Betrieb gesehen
und war völlig platt: 
DAS ist es! 
Gekauft, montiert, Sorgen los.

Ach ja, um auf die zig Quadratmeter saubere Teichoberfläche unter Windeinfluss zurückzukommen:
Nachdem meine Mammutpumpe (befeuert durch die Beckerpumpe) so stark war (ca. 30 m³/h),
dass die das Skimmerrohr permanent durch ansaugen versenkt hat,
habe ich die schöne Luft nicht gedrosselt, 
sondern auf die Skimmerpumpe und ein Strömungsmammut aufgeteilt,
das in 1,5 m Tiefe das Wasser entnimmt und die Wasseroberfläche im ganzen Teich schön dreht.
Der angenehme Nebeneffekt:
Die obersten 1,5 m sind durchmischt und haben die gleiche Temperatur,
was das Schwimmen angenehm macht.


----------



## VolkerN (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Lieber Peter,

ich verfolge diese Skimmer-Diskussion mit Interesse ...weil ich mir auch ueberlege fuer meinen Teich einen Schwimm-Skimmer zuzulegen. 


Bitte versteh es nicht falsch, aber wenn ich deine Beitraege lese ...dann meine ich fast schon missionarisches Interesse darin zu erkennen wie du den Rohrskimmer favorisierst. 

Wenn ich es richtig sehe ist dein Teich ein Vielfaches groesser als die Teiche vieler anderer Forumsteilnehmer ...aber   ...egal welcher Skimmer der Richtige ist ...ich finde der Teich ist fuer uns alle ein herrliches Hobby ...ein bissl mehr Gelassenheit (auch von dir)


 ...und die Diskussion wird weiterhin Spass machen und uns allen die eine oder andere neue Erkenntnis bringen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hi Volker,
du liegst ganz richtig: 
Mein Teich ist vergleichsweise groß,
aber ich würde den Rohrskimmer auch auf einem 25 m²-Teich einsetzen,
weil ich nach viel rumschauen und viel rumprobieren von diesem Prinzip überzeugt bin
(und weil er für meinen Teich eigentlich schon ein bissl klein ist, über einen größeren denk ich nach;
einen sicher auch guten Kastenschwimmer könnte ich in meinen Teich nicht leicht integrieren).

Wenn dann schon jemand (wie der thread-Ersteller) hier im Forum fragt,
dann soll der von unseren Erfahrungen profitieren (Ist das missionarisch?), 
denn einen Überblick bekommt man als Privater sehr schwer 
und im Geschäft wird man nahezu immer eher ertrags- als lösungsorientiert beraten.
(Wenn ich´s nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen hätte, hätte ich dem simplen Rohrskimmer auch nicht zugetraut,
dass er den komplexen und stylischen Fiter-Motor-Schwimm-Skimmer schlicht aufschnupft.)

...und die Diskussion wird SICHER weiterhin Spass machen und uns allen die eine oder andere neue Erkenntnis bringen


----------



## Stoer (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hallo Forum-Mitglieder,

heisse Diskussion zum Thema "Skimmer", aber wirklich weiter hat mich das auch nicht gebracht.

Ich weiss nur aus eigener Erfahrung das der Swim Skim 25 von Oase aus vor genannten Gründen, nichts für mich war ! 

Den Aqua Skim 40 von O.... habe ich auch schon gesehen - zu gigantisch für meinen Teich und unter einem Steg kann ich diesen leider nicht verstecken. (offener Teich)
Die beste Variante für mich wäre sicherlich so ein Einbauskimmer welcher an die Folie geflanscht wird, aber diesen nachträglich einzubauen.... da hätte ich Angst.

Da werde ich wohl weiter händisch abfischen müssen oder auf eine Neuentwicklung warten müssen.

Gruss
Peter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hallo Peter,
ist wirklich kein großes Problem einen Rohrskimmer nachträglich durch die Folie zu installieren.
Suchst dir eine gerade Stelle aus und Flanscht ihn an, Innotec macht die Durchführung schon dicht


----------



## Stoer (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Na dann plane ich das eventuell für 2011 ein.
Es sei denn es gibt in 2011 noch die Top - Innovation.

Peter


----------



## derschwarzepeter (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Da hat der Uwe schon recht;
das Einzige was mich bisher davon abhielt,
war, dass ich den Wasserspiegel bis unter Lochunterkante absenken müsste
und da bedeutet jeder cm eben 2 m²: 
d.h.um 30 cm runterzukommen müssen 60 m³ Wasser durch den Gulli
und dann auch wieder mit Trinkwasser (3 €/m³) nachgefüllt werden.
(Aber vielleicht wird´s ja noch einmal ein Filter und dann werd ich darum nicht herumkommen.)

Trotzdem habe ich den Rohrskimmer seit Jahren erfolgreich in Betrieb 
und das völlig OHNE Loch in der Folie!
Da mir meine Viecherln (auch die kleinen) sehr viel wert sind
und die Wasserqualität immer noch prima ist (keine Algen, aber viele Pflanzen),
fördert die tierfreundliche Pumpe (die ich hier im Forum schon beschrieben habe) nicht in einen Filter,
was natürlich auch möglich ist,
sondern in einen schön versteckten, aber gut zugänglichen, dunkelgrünen ca. 50 cm großen Filterkorb, 
der eine Menge Blätter aufnehmen kann, bis ich den an den Henkeln schnappen und entleeren muss.
Die Verrohrung ist aus dunkelgrauen Abflussrohren zusammengesteckt;
deren waagrechter Teil verläuft tief unten, wo man ihn nicht sieht  bzw. zuschottern kann.
(Ich bevorzuge Rohre, da die keine Querschnittsverjüngungen durch Knicke bekommen
und im Endeffekt sicher billiger sind als Schläuche mit großem Querschnitt!)
Die Luftpumpe muss genug Druck liefern, um in mindestens 1 m Tiefe ordentlich zu sprudeln.

Das Resultat ist eine tadellos saubere Wasseroberfläche (über 100 m²),
weil ja auch meine Frau baden will.


----------



## Zottel (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Wir haben seit diesem Jahr den Oase SwimSkim CWS und sind gut damit zufrieden. Wir haben ihn mit Angelsehne mittig vom Teich (ca. 10m x 5m) plaziert und können ihn, wenn wir eine Angelsehne am Ufer lösen, bequem an Land ziehen und sauber machen. Er ist sehr saugstark und man kann an Hand der Strömung beobachten, wie er die Verunreinigungen anzieht. Zum Korb ausleeren haben wir einen langen Holzstiel mit einem Haken dran.


----------



## koifischfan (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*



> Die beste Variante für mich wäre sicherlich so ein Einbauskimmer welcher an die Folie geflanscht wird,


Wenn er mal nicht so einen wie am Swimmingpool meint.


----------



## Stoer (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

@ Koifischfan
Das Prinzip wie Swimmingpool, gibt es aber auch für den Teich z.B. Biosys.

@ Zottel
Wie schon im Forum beschrieben lag die Problematik beim SwimSkim 25 (Vorgänger vom CWS) bei der blauen Filtermatte. Diese verstopfte regelmäßig mit Grünzeug welches nicht im Auffangkorb blieb. Jetzt kannst Du sagen: Ja zuviele Algen im Teich !
Aber da mein Teich südseitig liegt, bleibt es nicht aus, dass sich bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung grüne Algenklümpchen bilden.
Leider hat auch der CWS diese Matte.

@Schwarzerpeter
Dein Rohrskimmer hat also im Ansaugbereich keinen Auffangkorb, sondern alles fließt in den Auffangbehälter und der Auffangbehälter ist an Land versteckt ?

Gruss
Peter


----------



## Nori (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

@ Stoer:
Der SwimSkim 25 ist nicht der Vorgänger des CWS.
Der CWS ist ein leistungsfähigerer, größerer und fast doppelt so teurer Schwimmskimmer von Oase aus der CWS-Produktlinie.

Laut der Skizze sollte der Auffangbehälter auch im Wasser sein - sonst müsste ja eine zusätzliche Pumpe das Wasser wieder in den Teich oder zu einem Filter etc. zurückfördern.

Gruß Nori


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Aber geh - der Auffangkorb ist doch nicht an Land versteckt,
sondern wie in meiner Skizze über Ende des Rohres gesteckt,
das ca. 20 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel endet. 
Der ist natürlich auch nicht rosalila und gut sichtbar mitten im Teich angeordnet,
sondern nach einem weiteren waagrechten Rorstück hinter dem Röhricht.
Seine groben Löcher halten Laub prima zurück und auch wenn er voll ist,
verstopft er mit großen Mengen nicht, da groß genug ist;
Feiner Staub wie Blütenstaub ubd ähnliches schlüpft vielleicht durch die Maschen,
bleibt aber in der Röhrichtzone hängen.
Eingesaugte Tiere - vom großen Froschbis zum  Plankton - passieren Skimmer und Filter ungeschädigt.
(Gerade letzteres ist der natürliche Feind der Schwebealgen und hält die kurz;
jeder Filter seiht das Plankton ab, mineralisiert es 
und verwandelt so in Schwebealgendünger!)


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

... ah ja, und für die die Wert drauf legen:
Eisfreihalten tut der Rohrskimmer mit Mammut auch erfolgreich,
wie der letzte Winter bewiesen hat!


----------



## Stoer (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hallo Peter,

entschuldige meine Fragen zum Rohrskimmer.
Habe mich jetzt auch mit dem Prinzip der Mammut Pumpe beschäftigt.

Jetzt will ich nur die Bestätigung, dass ich alles richtig verstanden habe.

1. Man nehme einen Rohrskimmer.
   Siehe Link http://www.fiap.de/pdf/Garten10.pdf Seite 72

2. Verbinde diesen mittels Rohr oder Schlauch mit einem Auffangkorb

3. Unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche pumpe man mittels Pumpe Luft in das System.

Folgende Fragen bleiben  noch:

 A) Wie sieht der Laubfangkorb aus ?

 B) Hört man die Ansauggeräusche des Skimmers oder läuft das relativ ruhig ab ?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hallo Peter,
Der Rohrskimmer vom Link passt genau in die Muffe eines 100 mm Abflussrohres
(in dunkelblau oder dunkelgrau fällt im Teich am Wenigsten auf);
Einen Schlauch würde ich nicht verwenden 
- das Rohr bleibt eher, wo mal will (gegebenenfalls mit einem Winkel- oder U-Eisen beschweren).
Für die Lufteinblasung habe ich einfach in 1,5 m Tiefe (Luci meint 70 cm) in das Rohr ein Loch gebohrt,
von innen so ein Gardena-Wasserhahn-Reduktions-Stück durchgesteckt
und außen ein Gardena-Hahnstück (Männchen) draufgeschraubt.
Da drauf steck ich einfach einen 1/2"-Gartenschlauch mit einer Gardena-Kupplung.
(Sorry, ich hab keine Gardena-Aktien, aber ich denk, das kennt jeder und kann´s dann nachbauen!)
Ein Sprudelstein verbessert die Leistung der Mammutpumpe zwar erheblich,
hat aber den Nachteil, dass er zuwächst und dann eine Unterwasserreparatur erfordert.
Ich hab den deshalb weggelassen.

Der Auffangkorb ist so ein runder (Wäsche?)-Korb, 
in dessen Boden ich sternförmig durch die Mitte gerade Schnitte gemacht 
und die entstandenen schlanken Dreiecke nach oben gebogen habe.
Dadurch "hält" der sich am Rohrende fest und beim Rausheben des Korbes bleiben die Blätter auch schön drin.
Im Fangkorb blubbert es ein wenig (Das kann man prima mit Fröschen übertönen!);
der Skimmers läuft praktisch lautlos.

Genaugenommen ist das so simpel, dass man es nicht verkaufen kann, oder?


----------



## Stoer (1. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmende Skimmer*

Hallo schwarzer Peter,

habe alles verstanden, Danke !

Gruß
Peter


----------

